# FrameSet !!!



## schebi (11. August 2001)

Habe mir eine Seite erbaut und dann ein Frameset zusammen gestellt wo die einzelnen Datei(bilder) so angordnet werden das es ein Schönes Bild ergibt ! das Problem ist allerdings  das es von der Fenstergröße an hängt ob alles passt ! 
Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn alles immer in der Mitte des Fensters steht und sich auch nicht verändert wenn man das fenster Größer oder kleiner macht. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie ich das am besten anstelle ! Vielleicht schaut ihr euch das FrameSet einfach mal an. 
zu finden unterSchebeko.de 
Für euer bemühen danke ich euch !
Schön wär so was ähnliches wie <DIV absolute-position> !!1 
MfG Jan


----------



## Maximka (12. August 2001)

*mal eine Frage?*

muessen es den Frames sein?

Du koenntest doch eine Tabelle machen mit fester Breite und Hoehe.

Sonst kA.


----------



## schebi (13. August 2001)

*Ja es muss ien Frameset sein !!!*

denn sonst wüsste ich nicht wie ich in der Mitte die Seiten zeigen soll die ich bei den Links anwähle!
mfg schebi


----------



## Maximka (13. August 2001)

Ich hab jetzt so ein FrameSet gemacht, und es funzte.

<frameset cols="50%,200,50%">
	<frameset rows="50%,200,50%">
		<frame src="linksoben.html">
		<frame src="linksmitte.html">
		<frame src="linksunten.html">
	</frameset>
	<frameset rows="50%,200,50%">
		<frame src="mitteoben.html">
		<frame src="mittemitte.html">
		<frame src="mitteunten.html">
	</frameset>
	<frameset rows="50%,200,50%">
		<frame src="rechtsoben.html">
		<frame src="rechtsmitte.html">
		<frame src="rechtsunten.html">
	</frameset>
</frameset>

Das einzige:
jetzt muss du in den jeweiligen HTMLs die imgs an den Content bringen.
Sprich:
in linksoben in die rechte untere Ecke setzen
in linksmitte an den rechten Rand usw.


----------

